# The Atrocities of our time!!! ( dial up beware)



## Morelia_Hunter (Feb 6, 2006)

Just thought while the morph discussions were so hot and bothered that I might ad some fuel to the flames. Here are some animals being bred overseas that originated from Australian soil! How would anybody ever buy something so despicable!!!


----------



## Retic (Feb 6, 2006)

They are truly awful, how on earth could anyone even contemplate owning such abominations ? 
Give me a plain old coastal like we saw at Mt Mee anytime. I am going to have nightmares about those things.


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 6, 2006)

Ugly Ugly snakes :lol: 

Wow they really are breeding some amazing animals, the 7th picture down was even bred with the letters HIX on its side........... how much did that cost you hixy boy? :lol:


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Feb 6, 2006)

That was bloody good spotting mate! There you go mate, new avatar for you free of charge. I am such a generous man arent I. See its not all about the money to me!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 6, 2006)

boa said:


> Give me a plain old coastal like we saw at Mt Mee anytime.


I totally agree! :lol:... :wink: 

Here's a larger pic of the granite morph.


----------



## Retic (Feb 6, 2006)

Will you guys stop it, I've just eaten and they are turning my stomach


----------



## stencorp69 (Feb 6, 2006)

> I love hybrids




says it all


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Feb 6, 2006)

Cant wait for the informed masses to join this thread. My God I can still not get over this Disgrase of a thread!!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes that last yellow jungle thing makes me want to barrf!!!!!! :lol: Truly the most disgusting looking collection of snakes I've ever seen! hehehe


----------



## jordo (Feb 6, 2006)

that granite morph is horrible :wink: , the moderators should do something about this thread, i mean do we really want our children to be exposed to these monsters at such a young and innocent age? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Feb 6, 2006)

Repulsive crosses, who dares maketh these things!! The bloody Dutch, Yanks and Norwegians. They must be the Antichrist the Bible talks of!!! Hey, wait a minute, I am sort of Dutch! That explains it!


----------



## Hickson (Feb 6, 2006)

da_donkey said:


> Ugly Ugly snakes :lol:
> 
> Wow they really are breeding some amazing animals, the 7th picture down was even bred with the letters HIX on its side........... how much did that cost you hixy boy? :lol:



Didn't cost me anything (except some inconvenience). It was bred by an infatuated young female who met me some years ago. Similar thing to what I was referring to in Peter's thread about meeting women.



Hix


----------



## Retic (Feb 6, 2006)

Well not all, I like other things as well :lol: 



stencorp69 said:


> > I love hybrids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danw (Feb 6, 2006)

i like the top one..its really nice


----------



## Retic (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah alright we heard you the first time :lol:


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 6, 2006)

MH, not all of those animals need to be hybrids to breed for those morphs. Granites have been bred in different species, including in macs by the Barkers without making mongrels, and jags can be bred without polluting their lines. Morphs are the future, Mutts are the quick fix. Even in the US at the moment there is debate about hybrid diamonds, because there are now not enough pure diamonds being bred, and if they want one, they have to buy it by percentage.


----------



## alby (Feb 6, 2006)

i thought hey looked ok  and them yellow and black ones aint they jaguars


----------



## Gabe (Feb 6, 2006)

stencorp69 said:


> > I love hybrids
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, look at all those hybrids! Disgusting! :lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 6, 2006)

Some pretty snakes (except for the granites). I prefer the natural looking ones though. 
The granites are a dirty looking reptile IMHO.
However diversity in the hobby is a good thing, I think.


----------



## sevrum (Feb 6, 2006)

cant wait until australia reaches that level of quality in hybrids 

bring it on


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 6, 2006)

Top one looks nice actually


----------



## peterescue (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow. The people of West Papua/Irian Jaya will be so pleased to know they are now part of Australia. Probably make the Indonesians a bit peeved though.
Where ever they originate they are very impressive.


----------



## keelow (Feb 6, 2006)

I love the granite... being a natural morph i'm all for it, awesome camouflage.

some of the morphs are just pandering to rich idiots with no taste, but alot of them are truly amazing.


----------



## jordo (Feb 6, 2006)

> The granites are a dirty looking reptile IMHO.


I love the granites!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 6, 2006)

Personal thought. If you want to create interesting pets, like a dalmation dog, then go for the morphs. I have a pet Beagle and would prefer that to a full breed wolf. And zoos prefer to display dingoes & wolves rather than Dalmations and beagles. So it comes down to what you want out of your snakes. I like to create natural settings for my herps and view them in that way. Now that would be pretty stupid with one of these snakes that are clearly man made. I think you need to keep them in dolls houses.


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 6, 2006)

Someone sell me a dolls house!!!!


----------



## Retic (Feb 6, 2006)

Did anyone say they need to be hybrids ? Most of these like the Jags for example originated from normal coastals.



ihaveherps said:


> MH, not all of those animals need to be hybrids to breed for those morphs. Granites have been bred in different species, including in macs by the Barkers without making mongrels, and jags can be bred without polluting their lines. Morphs are the future, Mutts are the quick fix. Even in the US at the moment there is debate about hybrid diamonds, because there are now not enough pure diamonds being bred, and if they want one, they have to buy it by percentage.


----------



## Retic (Feb 6, 2006)

What people are saying is exactly the point of all these morphs, people have been saying 'I hate the granite' and 'I love the granite' or I like the third one down or I love the bottom one. It's the choice that will be the biggest factor for keepers in the future, there will be something for everyone and they can all be pure animals with no hybrids.


----------



## Dicco (Feb 6, 2006)

Some I like, some are ok, some are stupid looking if you ask me, now where'd I put that plain old Carpet Python? 

Oh, the Granite, when I saw it I thought of a Darwin being skinned, having the skin cut into tiny pieces, put back together randomly and then put back on the snake , but it could just be me


----------



## peterescue (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry boa but they didnt all originate from normal coastals. They originated from Morelia spilota and from all the extremes of their range. That includes the nominal sub species as well. to believe anything else is just plain naive.


----------



## Retic (Feb 6, 2006)

I didn't say they all did originate from normal coastals, the Jags as I said originated from 2 normal coastals. Yes you are right it would certainly be naive to think they had.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 7, 2006)

What about this horrible GTP albino !!


----------



## peterescue (Feb 7, 2006)

boa said:


> I didn't say they all did originate from normal coastals, the Jags as I said originated from 2 normal coastals. Yes you are right it would certainly be naive to think they had.



Sorry Boa, must have misinterpretted. 
I think there is some doubt as to the truth of the Jag lineage as well.


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 7, 2006)

Still doubt very much the jags are from pure coastals,even the ones bred to coastals don't have coastal shaped heads but more jungle or I/J WP carpets but the story behind it almost makes you believe that's the case.Not too many are breathtakingly colourful like many of the first produced and most look like tey've been touched up and enhanced.They also tend to look their best when younger and yet to see many adults keeping the vivid yellows and golds,whites etc you see on them as youngsters,my favourites are the hypo jags with enhanced colour.

There's many animals just as nice as some pictured being bred here already plus the rumour of a number of overseas jags having arrived i don't think it's long before people are producing animals just as nice consistantly and the only thing that sets jags apart and would make them special to me is if in fact they do produce leucistics when jag are bred to other jags but so far no pics i've seen of any live or dead,there was some video footage floating around of a apparently live leucistic but they apparently don't make it much further than being still born or die leaving the egg because of problems taking in oxygen from what i've read...Now an all white carpet with black or blue eyes would be gorgeous.Still who knows what others are and have produced already that most people don't get to see and many animals we have seen that come very close or are even nicer than many jags..

I love new morphs,bring them on i say but i just hope there aren't clouds of mystery as to where and how certain morphs have been produced as with the jags.There's also the satisfaction for people producing new morphs that they're purely Australian and pure animals, no crossing of sub species involved,and don't need bloodlines from abroad smuggled into the country to produce them such as the rumour with a number of jags that have already made their way here, as i'm sure soon enough there'll be albinos popping up all of a sudden overseas "supposedly" from regular looking carpets.

I would love to see pics of jags that are proper adults not just breeding ae and size etc that have held the spectacular colours we see in some preferably with someone holding one and/or something natural to compare colour with?Will dig up a pic sent to me that's one jag that blows me away if it's true to colour which i'm sure there's more of around.I wonder how far off from producing live healthy leucistics they are seeing as that's what makes this morph very special unlike any other supposedly being the super form.A lot of the terminology used for designer carpets or morphs abroad is also very confusing and contradicting at times which even the people who breed these animals admit tne example is what they call tigers,many just have a single stripe with blocks or broken stripes all running laterally which is quite a common pattern here but not what i'd call a tiger,you'd think they'd have at least 3 or more stripes to get coined with the name"Tiger" and i think they have super tigers,maybe we'll see super super duper tigers soon?


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's one animal i reckon is right up there with the nicest imo, a super hypo jag bred by Jan Erick i believe,i just wonder if it's actually that colour for real or not and if they fade out and lose brightness as they age similar to jungles??Either way an absolutely gorgeous carpet in my books for sure.







And here's an Aussie animal which is very jag looking and what a HOT looking jungle it is too bred by a good friend.With animals like just this 1 for example it shows the potential of what can and will be or is being bred and better i'm sure.

No crossing here either this is pure cheynei...I love this snake a gorgeous specimen and the amount of yellow to black is awesome actually a lot less black on this than most jags?






Anyone have any pics of Aussie carpet morphs to rival some of the ones from abroad?


----------



## Retic (Feb 7, 2006)

I haven't seen anything that really rivals the best from overseas just yet but no doubt in time they will appear. That animal you showed bred by Jan Erick is simply spectacular. I have spoken to a few people 'in the know' overseas and there is little or no doubt the original Jag was the result of the pairing of 2 normal coastals, no IJ influence.


----------



## Retic (Feb 7, 2006)

Moreliaman, those albino GTP's are just awesome.


----------



## peterescue (Feb 7, 2006)

boa said:


> I haven't seen anything that really rivals the best from overseas just yet but no doubt in time they will appear. That animal you showed bred by Jan Erick is simply spectacular. I have spoken to a few people 'in the know' overseas and there is little or no doubt the original Jag was the result of the pairing of 2 normal coastals, no IJ influence.


Unless they were theer at the mating Id take it all with a grain of salt.
I doubt the authenticity of locality for most animals Aus animals held O/S. There is no overseeing body and no control. All of it is based on word of mouth.


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Albino GTP! Could you imagine the price tag if it was born here in Aus....


----------



## Retic (Feb 7, 2006)

Fair enough.



peterescue said:


> Unless they were there at the mating Id take it all with a grain of salt.
> I doubt the authenticity of locality for most animals Aus animals held O/S. There is no overseeing body and no control. All of it is based on word of mouth.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you honestly think that professional breeders overseas would pair animals from different locations? It is not an amateur scene like over here. I have been in many conversations with some of the most well known breeders in the world and I can assure you that animals they bred were from known localities. You dont have to believe me off course as is usually the case but I know how competitive it is and it can never be compared to some of the nonsense that i have heard on this side of the world. Before you think how it is overseas watch that video freely available form the herp shop called reptilemania. It might be an eye opener for some. Also go and look up on Moreliapythons.com . There are old threads where they discuss this issue of locale pure animals that so often gets mentioned on this forum. That might also be an eye opener. I guess its true what trueblue says, Ignorance is a virtue!!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 7, 2006)

Yer,i believe it all just like those albino bhp's :lol: 
.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 10, 2006)

Morelia_Hunter said:


> Do you honestly think that professional breeders overseas would pair animals from different locations? I have been in many conversations with some of the most well known breeders in the world and I can assure you that animals they bred were from known localities.


I know exactly where you?re coming from there, come over and meet few breeders at the European shows, locality info is important even in captive bred stuff & they want to know what generation, and if it hasn?t got that info then it gets left on the table. they'll have breeding records (with photo's) that go back to day 1, which could be 10-15 or more years, absolute fanatics is the only way to describe them! But they get the results, as you can see from some of the strains out there.


----------



## reptililian (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey, that big mess of hatchies in the 3rd block of pics look just like my Oopses!


----------



## Retic (Feb 10, 2006)

That's right, I am sure people here imagine breeders overseas as waking up, putting on a blindfold, sticking a hand in one cage and puling out snake and A and the sticking a hand in another cage and pulling out snake B and throwing them in another cage and hoping for the best. 
Of course there are breeders who care little about locality just as there are here, this is why I cringe when I hear in a negative way that things will become like they are overseas where no-one knows what's what. Believe me the good breeders know exactly what's what.


----------



## krusty (Feb 10, 2006)

i'll take them all


----------

